# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Serlachius-bussi Mäntässä

## Compact

Mäntän Tilausliikenne Oy http://www.serlachius.fi/fi/info/lin...olla-mantassa/

Serlachius-bussi liikennöi Mäntän keskustan ja Vilppulan rautatieaseman välillä 14.6.10.8.2014. Bussin kyytiin voi hypätä kuka tahansa matkailija tai paikallinen asukas. Kahden euron lippu on voimassa koko päivän. Linja-auto pysähtyy matkustajien ottamista ja jättämistä varten reitin varren pysäkeillä.

----------


## Compact

EGS kertoo valinneensa busseihin neljä aihetta, jotka hän maalasi 1990-luvulla laittomasti paikallisjuniin Suomessa, Ruotsissa ja Englannissa. Vanhat valokuvat toimivat apuna, kun hän toteutti maalaukset uudestaan. Varhaisin maalauksista on tehty Kuopiossa keväällä 1993, toinen kesällä 1994 Lahdessa Helsingin paikallisjunaan. Kolmannen tein Södertäljessä Tukholman paikallisjunaan kesällä 1994 ja neljännen Hastingsissa Kentissä 1995 tai 1996, kun opiskelin Englannissa.

https://serlachius.fi/egsin-maalaama...DTxVLgS8csqLsE

----------

